# Bone and epoxy guitar build



## EarlWellington (Jan 19, 2018)

Saw this guitar build by Nightingale Guitars in Australia and thought it was very different and interesting design


----------



## jwade (Jan 19, 2018)

Just seeing the IMG box up there, no picture


----------



## ElRay (Jan 19, 2018)

jwade said:


> Just seeing the IMG box up there, no picture


that's a result of imgur's new policy. OP will have to host the image elsewhere, or upload it to their account here.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jan 20, 2018)

Whoah, that looks absolutely gruesome...! Cool idea for sure..

Until these get rehosted y'all can just hit "reply" on the OP to see the image.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 20, 2018)

Yeah, I saw this too. It’s triggering my trypophobia something fierce. But, I love the layering they did for that endless depth look. The bones are just giving me the willies, though.


----------



## Grand Rabbit (Jan 20, 2018)

EarlWellington said:


> Saw this guitar build by Nightingale Guitars in Australia and thought it was very different and interesting design


 That's freakin metal. What kind of bones are they?


----------



## pondman (Jan 20, 2018)

EarlWellington said:


> Saw this guitar build by Nightingale Guitars in Australia and thought it was very different and interesting design


----------



## pondman (Jan 20, 2018)

Looks like an evil fadge.


----------



## buriedoutback (Jan 20, 2018)

That is friggin incredible!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 20, 2018)

EarlWellington said:


> Saw this guitar build by Nightingale Guitars in Australia and thought it was very different and interesting design


Woah that's crazy. Looks like the sarlaac or a lamprey's mouth


----------



## odibrom (Jan 21, 2018)

more pics please..


----------



## jwade (Jan 21, 2018)

That looks incredibly uncomfortable and slimy.


----------



## pondman (Jan 21, 2018)

Interesting


----------



## Ebony (Jan 21, 2018)

That was so satisfying to watch.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 21, 2018)

Holy fuck that's gruesome. I mean, yeah, none more metal, but it makes me uncomfortable to looks at. Like one day I'd be playing it and it would come to life and start eating me.


----------



## sezna (Jan 21, 2018)

the novelty is amazing but wow that is sickening. which I guess is a good thing for the sake of novelty and, even moreso, metal. 

hard to look at but super cool.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 22, 2018)

Holy fuck this thing is simultaneously cool and sickening. I love it but don’t want it near me.


----------



## CapinCripes (Jan 22, 2018)

This makes me uncomfortable on a primal level. Its cool, but my monkey brain says run and don't look back.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 22, 2018)

The more i look at it, the more I want it. Easily one of the most metal guitars i've seen since the painted in blood gary holt guitar


----------



## pondman (Jan 22, 2018)

I love it, is everyone vegetarian on here ?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## feraledge (Jan 22, 2018)

I dig it, stoked to see how it finishes. Up there with the Daemoness goat's blood burst.


----------



## Vyn (Jan 22, 2018)

pondman said:


> I love it, is everyone vegetarian on here ?



Being vegetarian/vegan is pretty metal according to Carcass and Arch Enemy haha


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jan 22, 2018)

Looks like looking down the throat of a Kraken or something, that's crazy awesome looking!


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Jan 22, 2018)

Really cool, but makes me want to vomit. So, job well done, I'd say.

Somebody call Gwar....


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 22, 2018)

Vyn said:


> Being vegetarian/vegan is pretty metal according to Carcass and Arch Enemy haha


nothing is more metal than consuming the flesh of another being and using their essence to power your body. Also you've clearly never seen the metal cooking memes:


----------



## Vyn (Jan 22, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> nothing is more metal than consuming the flesh of another being and using their essence to power your body. Also you've clearly never seen the metal cooking memes:



Haha that's brilliant. Although:


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 22, 2018)

Vyn said:


> Haha that's brilliant. Although:



you know what would have made that video even more metal? dead animals being consumed after being immolated (consumption and immolation is the title track off my next Death metal album FLESH EATER™)


----------



## Metropolis (Jan 22, 2018)

This goes beyond everything I've seen in internet a while, it's oddly disturbing... but really cool at the same time.


----------



## crg123 (Jan 22, 2018)

This is wild


----------



## odibrom (Jan 22, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> you know what would have made that video even more metal? dead animals being consumed after being immolated (consumption and immolation is the title track off my next Death metal album FLESH EATER™)



... that would kill the concept of what "Black Metal VEGAN Chef" goes for...


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 22, 2018)

odibrom said:


> ... that would kill the concept of what "Black Metal VEGAN Chef" goes for...


----------

